# Indent?



## Islas_mummy

Hi ladies,

Does this look like an indent to you? I have very long irregular cycles so have no idea how many days post ovulating I am, only that I’m on cycle day 38 and my last cycle was 43 days. I’ve been having period like cramps in my low tummy and back for about a week now, which is what led me to test. I just don’t know what to think. It came up in the time frame and I took the photo straight away. It was with a FRER with FMU. Thanks xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon.
Looks a bit grey does it look pinker in real life. The line is clearly there but I'm not sure if I'm seeing any colour to it. 
Fixed this is the start of ure BFP.


----------



## Islas_mummy

It was so faint I couldn’t really tell, but I’m inclined to say no it didn’t have colour. I’ll test again in the morning! Thanks for your reply though


----------



## Suggerhoney

Islas_mummy said:


> It was so faint I couldn’t really tell, but I’m inclined to say no it didn’t have colour. I’ll test again in the morning! Thanks for your reply though

They do start of real faint at the start hon. Mine were just shadows that u cud only see in the light. Hubby was like nope its negative (men are crap at seeing lines](*,))

That was at 10DPO then at 11DPO I got another shaddow but was a bit more clearer. 
Did a frer and got a bold pink line. Then at 12DPO I actually got the faintest of faintest pink line on the cheepie tests. 
Good luck hon.


----------



## justonemore31

It looks grayish to me. I would retest. It could def be a real bfp but the color is throwing me off.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not sure on the colour but good luck :)


----------



## Bellaloo12

It looks positive to me. x


----------



## Aphy

Did you test again? Looks greyish but could also be the start of something


----------

